# Hackintosh Skylake (Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 5) et problèmes de veille-réveil



## gradou (17 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

En parcourant les divers sujets qui peuplent ce forum je me suis aperçu que le problème décrit en objet est fréquemment rencontré par les Hackintosheurs.
Il se manifeste de différentes façons, la plus "énervante" étant l'écran noir de la machine en sortie de veille de longue durée ( au petit matin après plusieurs heures de veille nocturne) qui oblige à redémarrer la machine.

Certains d'entre nous ont réglé le pb en le contournant, c'est à dire en "interdisant" la mise en veille de la machine, c'est radical mais certes efficace... sans être satisfaisant pour qui veut une machine qui fonctionne "correctement" au niveau économies d'énergie.

Les réglages de "darkwake" et "fixshutdown" efficaces sur certaines configurations apparaissent, dans le cas de la gigabyte Z170 Gaming 5, et jusqu'à _preuve du contraire_, ne pas fonctionner... La mise à jour du Bios en F5 n'apparait pas plus à même de régler cet inconvénient.

Pour ma part j'ai pris le risque de mettre le Bios à jour en version F20 (je dis le risque parce que, à moins que d'utiliser une clé USB configurée ad'hoc, le retour à une version précédente est impossible), et cette mise à jour a réglé, *jusqu'à présent,* le problème récurrent indiqué ici.

Mais il est compréhensible que cette solution rebute et que la prise de risque engendrée ne vaille pas le coup en regard de ce problème de veille qui, bien qu'agaçant, est somme toute assez relatif !

J'ai donc pensé qu'il pouvait être intéressant d'ouvrir un sujet dédié plutôt que d'en "monopoliser" d'autres (notamment "Et si je montais un Hackintosh") permettant la présentation des questions et expériences de chacun sur les "économies d'énergie".

Si donc vous rencontrez ce problème sur les configurations gigabyte Z170 gaming 5 (ou similaires) vous pouvez en décrire les manifestations ici.
Encore mieux, si vous avez trouvé une, voire des solution(s), vous seriez "super bienvenu" de l'(es) expliciter si possible en langage simple, en présentant le *détail* de la démarche tout en ayant à l'esprit que nous ne sommes pas forcément des "as" de la programmation, de l'adaptation de SSDT ou DSDT... bref en évitant les raccourcis qui rendent la solution (ou la méthode à tester) éventuelle inaccessible à tout un chacun 

D'avance Merci !!


----------



## nicolasf (17 Février 2017)

Bonne idée d'ouvrir le sujet !


----------



## polyzargone (17 Février 2017)

Le plus simple ne serait pas de mettre le Bios à jour, non ? Si ça règle le problème, je vois pas pourquoi il faudrait s'embêter à essayer de trouver une solution en bidouillant… 

C'est une opération qui peut être déroutante voire effrayante mais c'est quand même quelque chose d'assez courant et simple à faire sur un PC. Et puis c'est pas comme si on allait chercher une version douteuse ou modifiée, c'est un bios officiel !

De plus, les Gigabyte ont un DualBios donc ça limite pas mal les risques quand même et puis tant pis si on ne peut pas revenir à une version précédente  !


----------



## Yellocabbb (17 Février 2017)

Bonsoir

ça fonctionne sur ma Z170MX G5 mais mes faibles connaissances en hack m'empechent de partager avec vous ma configuration. Si je peux aider dites le moi. Voici ma config clover.


----------



## Yellocabbb (17 Février 2017)

lien pour voir mon bootlog ici


----------



## Yellocabbb (17 Février 2017)

des photos des réglages du bios et mon répertoire clover de ma partition EFI ici


----------



## gradou (18 Février 2017)

@Yellocabbb, les images de ton bios indiquent clairement en effet que tu es en F20. Il n'est donc pas étonnant que tu n'aies pas (plus) de problèmes de veille.


----------



## Barijaona (18 Février 2017)

Pour ma part, j'ai un système avec un BIOS F4 qui arrive pourtant à bien se réveiller, et je suppose que cela veut dire que la gestion par macOS du standby est correctement activée chez moi.

_standby_ est un mode plus économique que la simple veille (_sleep_). Il s'active au bout d'un certain temps d'inactivité (typiquement 3 heures). Disponible sur les Macs relativement récents, ce mode est intimement lié aux fonctions d'économie d'énergie du chipset Intel. Par exemple, et c'est ce qui nous intéresse ici, la charge de sortir la carte graphique du mode _standby_ revient largement au matériel.

Un point clé me semble être le chargement du kext X86PlatformPlugin. Pour ma part, il me faut le SSDT généré par le script ssdtPRGen.sh pour obtenir un chargement correct de ce kext (cf. mon billet de blog, partie "états du processeur et veille").

Ensuite, je crois qu'il faut que ces fonctions d'économie d'énergie soient activées dans le BIOS : dans la partie "Power Management", il faut que "Platform Power Management" soit à _Enabled_ (il est désactivé par défaut), et que PEG ASPM, PCH ASPM et DMI Link ASPM Control soient eux aussi à _Enabled_ (c'est déjà le cas par défaut).


----------



## vmichael (18 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je reviens vers vous pour mon problème de veille, pour rappel, voici mon réglage des paramètres du système qui permet de mettre et de sortir de veille mon écran mais ne mets pas en veille le Hackintosh.






@Yellocabbb, merci d'avoir mis le détail de ta configuration. Après 4 - 5 H de test et de reboot je ne suis toujours pas parvenu à résoudre le problème. J'ai tenté l'expérience en copiant intégralement ton dossier clover à la place du mien. Le hackintosh à correctement booter et mes paramètres clover étaient donc identique au tiens et en 14,1. Test de veille négatif 
J'en déduit donc que ton bios en F20 et responsable de ta bonne mise en veille.

J'ai donc re-re-relu le bilan de @Barijaona qui et en F4 - 17,1 si je ne fais pas d'erreur  pour recommencer à zéro c'est réglages.

J'ai créé un ssdt.aml placé dans ACPI => Patched,

dans le terminal j'ai mis :
sudo pmset autopoweroff 0
sudo pmset autopoweroffdelay 288000

dans le BIOS : dans la partie "Power Management", il faut que "Platform Power Management" soit à _Enabled_  et que PEG ASPM, PCH ASPM et DMI Link ASPM Control soient eux aussi à _Enabled_.

Malheureusement sans résultat.

Pour y voir plus claire, voici des captures d'écran de ma configuration, peut-être qu'un réglage m'a échappé
















































Merci à tous !


----------



## Barijaona (18 Février 2017)

vmichael a dit:


> pour rappel, voici mon réglage des paramètres du système qui permet de mettre et de sortir de veille mon écran mais ne mets pas en veille le Hackintosh.



Au vu de cet écran, je pense qu'il y a le kext X86PlatformPlugin qui ne se charge pas. Peux tu confirmer ?


----------



## Yellocabbb (18 Février 2017)

vous etes tous en 17,1?


----------



## vmichael (18 Février 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Au vu de cet écran, je pense qu'il y a le kext X86PlatformPlugin qui ne se charge pas. Peux tu confirmer ?



Oui, je confirme il ne se charge pas. Pour qu'il se charge je dois ajouter "DSDT.aml" dans le dossier ACPI > Patched. J'ai donc maintenant dans ce dossier DSDT.aml, ssdt.aml, SSDT-HDMI.aml pour activer le son dans HDMI.
Concernant le DSTS.aml j'ai utilisé celui de ta configuration, je ne sais pas si j'ai bienfait ?

Ca ne marche toujours pas malgré les 3 fichiers dans ce dossier.


----------



## gradou (18 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> vous etes tous en 17,1?


Non, moi je suis en 14,2.


----------



## nicolasf (18 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> vous etes tous en 17,1?



Moi, oui.


----------



## okhoshi (18 Février 2017)

@Barijaona Tu n'as pas de problèmes de son après la veille ? Même après avoir repris les différents aspects de ta config concernant le son, je n'ai pas réussi à résoudre le problème.

EDIT: Après une mise à jour du BIOS vers la version F20, le soucis de son semble résolu , plus qu'un soucis de veille qui semble ne mettre que les écrans en mode sleep, mais pas le reste.

RE-EDIT: La mise à jour n'a rien changé, je n'avais juste pas attendu assez longtemps et donc le poste ne s'était pas mis en veille...


----------



## gradou (18 Février 2017)

okhoshi a dit:


> EDIT: Après une mise à jour du BIOS vers la version F20, le soucis de son semble résolu :), plus qu'un soucis de veille qui semble ne mettre que les écrans en mode sleep, mais pas le reste.
> 
> RE-EDIT: La mise à jour n'a rien changé, je n'avais juste pas attendu assez longtemps et donc le poste ne s'était pas mis en veille...



Tu veux dire que la mise à jour en F20 n'a résolu aucun de tes problèmes de veille ? J'ai pas tout compris !!


----------



## okhoshi (18 Février 2017)

gradou a dit:


> Tu veux dire que la mise à jour en F20 n'a résolu aucun de tes problèmes de veille ? J'ai pas tout compris !!



Je veux dire que la F20 n'a rien changé à ma situation  Je n'avais pas de soucis de veille avant mais un problème de son après la sortie de veille, et c'est toujours le cas après la mise à jour.

Je n'ai par contre aucun problème d'écran noir après la veille (lié à ma GTX760 ?).


----------



## Yellocabbb (19 Février 2017)

Sûrement lié au type de carte graphique et à l'utilisation ou non du chipset graphique Intel. Enfin je pense.


----------



## gradou (19 Février 2017)

Photos Bios F20 :


----------



## gradou (19 Février 2017)

Photos config :













Sur la photo 4 si l'ig-platfom-id comporte un 1 à la fin au lieu d'un 0 c'est parce que c'est de cette façon que l'affichage d'airplay est correct (cf discussion ici : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=398406). D'autre part la terminaison en 0 fait planter le Hack avec la F20 mais fonctionne avec les versions antérieures (utile pour iBooks)


----------



## gradou (19 Février 2017)

ACPI (patched) et Kexts (Tous les kexts sont dans Clover (other), les seuls spécifiques au Hack qui soient dans système/bib/ext sont ceux qui sont ou modifiés (audio) ou ajoutés (Nvidia), il n'y en a pas dans les autres bib) :






Clover v.4012


----------



## Barijaona (19 Février 2017)

vmichael a dit:


> Oui, je confirme il ne se charge pas. Pour qu'il se charge je dois ajouter "DSDT.aml" dans le dossier ACPI > Patched. J'ai donc maintenant dans ce dossier DSDT.aml, ssdt.aml, SSDT-HDMI.aml pour activer le son dans HDMI.
> Concernant le DSTS.aml j'ai utilisé celui de ta configuration, je ne sais pas si j'ai bienfait ?
> 
> Ca ne marche toujours pas malgré les 3 fichiers dans ce dossier.



Bonjour. Je ne suis pas sûr à 100% que tu puisses reprendre mon DSDT.aml. En particulier parce qu'on n'a pas la même version de BIOS.


----------



## Barijaona (19 Février 2017)

okhoshi a dit:


> @Barijaona Tu n'as pas de problèmes de son après la veille ? Même après avoir repris les différents aspects de ta config concernant le son, je n'ai pas réussi à résoudre le problème.



Je n'ai pas constaté de problème jusqu'ici mais je vais réexaminer cela de plus près dans les prochains jours.


----------



## nicolasf (20 Février 2017)

gradou a dit:


> Photos Bios F20 :
> Voir la pièce jointe 113315
> Voir la pièce jointe 113316
> Voir la pièce jointe 113317
> ...



Oula oui, ça change visuellement déjà…


----------



## vmichael (20 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

Problème de veille RÉSOLUT !! Je peux dire que ce problème de veille m'a tenu éveillé 

Le problème venait de mon fichier GA_Z170X_G5_Injector.kext, ne sachant plus quoi faire j'ai changé au hasard mes kexts par ceux que je trouvais ici et là. J'ai fini par utiliser celui de @Barijaona et là big ! Mon hackintosh ce mets en veille... Mais au passage je perds les 2 ports usb 3 en facade...

Une chose intéressante avec ce kext, dans clover configurator si darkwake=8 l'écran ce mets en veille mais pas l'ordi. Si j'appuie sur le bouton en facade de la tour là tout ce mets en veille.

Si darkwake=1 tout ce mets en veille..

J'avais des difficultés pour ré-activer mes 2 ports USB en facade et sans succès, j'ai donc totalement supprimé le fichier GA_Z170X_G5_Injector.kext et je me suis dit, on verra bien.

Et bien tous mes ports usb fonctionnent sauf l'USB 3,1 ce qui ne me dérange pas du tout.

Malheureusement un autre problème est survenu, au réveille je perds la connexion avec ma souris Magic Mouse (v1) par contre le clavier Magic Keyboard fonctionne sans problème... Avez-vous une solution ?

Je suis toujours en F5 et je n'ai pas de fichier dans ACPI > Patched

Pour ce que sa intéresse voici la liste des fichiers de mon dossier clover.


----------



## Barijaona (21 Février 2017)

vmichael a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Problème de veille RÉSOLUT !! Je peux dire que ce problème de veille m'a tenu éveillé
> 
> ...



Tu peux publier ton config.plist ? Enlève juste les données SMBIOS.


----------



## vmichael (21 Février 2017)

@Barijaona,

Le voici :

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
    <key>ACPI</key>
    <dict>
        <key>DSDT</key>
        <dict>
            <key>Debug</key>
            <false/>
            <key>DropOEM_DSM</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Fixes</key>
            <dict>
                <key>FixHDA_8000</key>
                <true/>
                <key>FixShutdown_0004</key>
                <true/>
            </dict>
            <key>Name</key>
            <string>DSDT.aml</string>
            <key>Patches</key>
            <array>
                <dict>
                    <key>Comment</key>
                    <string>Rename HDAS to HDEF</string>
                    <key>Disabled</key>
                    <false/>
                    <key>Find</key>
                    <data>
                    SERBUw==
                    </data>
                    <key>Replace</key>
                    <data>
                    SERFRg==
                    </data>
                </dict>
            </array>
            <key>ReuseFFFF</key>
            <false/>
        </dict>
        <key>SSDT</key>
        <dict>
            <key>DropOem</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Generate</key>
            <false/>
        </dict>
    </dict>
    <key>Boot</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Arguments</key>
        <string>dart=0 darkwake=8 nvda_drv=1</string>
        <key>Debug</key>
        <false/>
        <key>DefaultVolume</key>
        <string>LastBootedVolume</string>
        <key>Legacy</key>
        <string>PBR</string>
        <key>Secure</key>
        <false/>
        <key>Timeout</key>
        <integer>5</integer>
        <key>XMPDetection</key>
        <string>Yes</string>
    </dict>
    <key>CPU</key>
    <dict>
        <key>UseARTFrequency</key>
        <false/>
    </dict>
    <key>Devices</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Audio</key>
        <dict>
            <key>Inject</key>
            <string>1</string>
        </dict>
        <key>FakeID</key>
        <dict>
            <key>ATI</key>
            <string>0x0</string>
            <key>IMEI</key>
            <string>0x0</string>
            <key>IntelGFX</key>
            <string>0x0</string>
            <key>LAN</key>
            <string>0x0</string>
            <key>NVidia</key>
            <string>0x0</string>
            <key>SATA</key>
            <string>0x0</string>
            <key>WIFI</key>
            <string>0x0</string>
            <key>XHCI</key>
            <string>0x0</string>
        </dict>
        <key>USB</key>
        <dict>
            <key>AddClockID</key>
            <true/>
            <key>FixOwnership</key>
            <true/>
            <key>Inject</key>
            <true/>
        </dict>
    </dict>
    <key>DisableDrivers</key>
    <array>
        <string>Nothing</string>
    </array>
    <key>GUI</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Language</key>
        <string>fr:0</string>
        <key>Mouse</key>
        <dict>
            <key>DoubleClick</key>
            <integer>500</integer>
            <key>Enabled</key>
            <true/>
            <key>Mirror</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Speed</key>
            <integer>8</integer>
        </dict>
        <key>Scan</key>
        <true/>
        <key>Theme</key>
        <string>embedded</string>
    </dict>
    <key>Graphics</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Inject</key>
        <dict>
            <key>ATI</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Intel</key>
            <true/>
            <key>NVidia</key>
            <false/>
        </dict>
        <key>NvidiaSingle</key>
        <false/>
        <key>ig-platform-id</key>
        <string>0x19120000</string>
    </dict>
    <key>KernelAndKextPatches</key>
    <dict>
        <key>AppleRTC</key>
        <true/>
        <key>AsusAICPUPM</key>
        <true/>
        <key>Debug</key>
        <false/>
        <key>DellSMBIOSPatch</key>
        <false/>
        <key>KernelCpu</key>
        <false/>
        <key>KernelHaswellE</key>
        <false/>
        <key>KernelLapic</key>
        <false/>
        <key>KernelPm</key>
        <true/>
        <key>KextsToPatch</key>
        <array>
            <dict>
                <key>Comment</key>
                <string>Skylake APIC fix, discovered by Pike R. Alpha</string>
                <key>Disabled</key>
                <false/>
                <key>Find</key>
                <data>
                wegQD7bw
                </data>
                <key>Name</key>
                <string>AppleAPIC</string>
                <key>Replace</key>
                <data>
                vhcAAACQ
                </data>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Comment</key>
                <string>10.11-SKL530-Port_0-DP2HDMI</string>
                <key>Disabled</key>
                <false/>
                <key>Find</key>
                <data>
                /wAAAAEAAABAAAAA
                </data>
                <key>Name</key>
                <string>AppleIntelSKLGraphicsFramebuffer</string>
                <key>Replace</key>
                <data>
                AAAIAAAIAACCAAAA
                </data>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Comment</key>
                <string>Enable TRIM for SSD</string>
                <key>Disabled</key>
                <false/>
                <key>Find</key>
                <data>
                AEFQUExFIFNTRAA=
                </data>
                <key>Name</key>
                <string>com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage</string>
                <key>Replace</key>
                <data>
                AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA=
                </data>
            </dict>
        </array>
    </dict>
    <key>RtVariables</key>
    <dict>
        <key>BooterConfig</key>
        <string>0x28</string>
        <key>CsrActiveConfig</key>
        <string>0x67</string>
    </dict>
    <key>SMBIOS</key>
    <dict>

    </dict>
    <key>SystemParameters</key>
    <dict>
        <key>InjectKexts</key>
        <string>Yes</string>
        <key>InjectSystemID</key>
        <true/>
    </dict>
</dict>
</plist>


----------



## Wootacon (22 Février 2017)

Pour ma part, je suis passé en *BIOS F20* tout à l'heure avant l'injection de ports. Aucun soucis de veille et d'extinction, mais à la suite de l'injection de ports USB (je pensais pas, mais ça rend vraiment servir de s'en occuper ^^) mon hack se rallumait après une extinction et se rallumait aussitôt après être passé en veille.

Pour résoudre le problème suite à quelques tests (Clover v4012) :
 - Fixshutdown
 - Darkwake (sans paramètre)

Paramètres précédents (au cas ou...) :
 - Fixshutdown
 - Darkwake=8

"Fixshutdown" est nécessaire pour moi, sans, mon hack redémarre et "darkwake sans paramètre" semble résoudre le problème de sortie de veille. Je vais essayé de le laisser en veille demain en journée pour voir s'il la tient.

Il me reste juste à vérifier le HDMI/DP et le son qui va avec et tout sera bon pour moi, le hack sera aux petits oignons je pense


----------



## Wootacon (23 Février 2017)

Après réveil d'une nuit largement complète de mon hack, aucun soucis sur la longue durée, tout se rallume sans problème.
Si besoin, je peux poster mes fichiers/impr. écran sur demande si ça aide certains. [*/!\*GA Z170*MX* G5]



nicolasf a dit:


> Oula oui, ça change visuellement déjà…


Je trouve ça affreux comme "skin" de BIOS xD



Barijaona a dit:


> Je n'ai pas constaté de problème jusqu'ici mais je vais réexaminer cela de plus près dans les prochains jours.


@Barijaona @okhoshi De mon côté j'ai utilisé CodecCommander.kext, injecté à l'aide de KextBeast. J'ai fais une sauvegarde du fichier cible avant, au cas ou (enfin il me semble ^^').
Je suivais cette méthode sous El Capitan, je n'ai rien touché après la mise à jour sous Sierra, j'imagine que le fichier est resté patché. En tout cas, le son en sortie de veille ne me cause plus de soucis depuis l'application de cette méthode.


----------



## gradou (24 Février 2017)

Wootacon a dit:


> Si besoin, je peux poster mes fichiers/impr. écran sur demande si ça aide certains. [*/!\*GA Z170*MX* G5]


Oui, bien sûr ! C'est intéressant.


----------



## Wootacon (24 Février 2017)

Je vais mettre quelques éléments de ma configuration, si vous en voulez d'autres, signalez-le moi 

Mac OS X Sierra 10.12.3
Clover v4012
SMBIOS 17,1
CM : GA Z170MX G5
BIOS : F20




Bloc de spoiler: config.plist





```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
    <key>ACPI</key>
    <dict>
        <key>DSDT</key>
        <dict>
            <key>Debug</key>
            <false/>
            <key>DropOEM_DSM</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Fixes</key>
            <dict>
                <key>FixShutdown_0004</key>
                <true/>
            </dict>
            <key>Name</key>
            <string>DSDT.aml</string>
            <key>Patches</key>
            <array>
                <dict>
                    <key>Comment</key>
                    <string>Rename HDAS to HDEF</string>
                    <key>Disabled</key>
                    <false/>
                    <key>Find</key>
                    <data>
                    SERBUw==
                    </data>
                    <key>Replace</key>
                    <data>
                    SERFRg==
                    </data>
                </dict>
                <dict>
                    <key>Comment</key>
                    <string>Change HECI to IMEI</string>
                    <key>Disabled</key>
                    <false/>
                    <key>Find</key>
                    <data>
                    SEVDSQ==
                    </data>
                    <key>Replace</key>
                    <data>
                    SU1FSQ==
                    </data>
                </dict>
            </array>
            <key>ReuseFFFF</key>
            <false/>
        </dict>
        <key>SSDT</key>
        <dict>
            <key>DropOem</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Generate</key>
            <false/>
        </dict>
    </dict>
    <key>Boot</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Debug</key>
        <false/>
        <key>DefaultVolume</key>
        <string>LastBootedVolume</string>
        <key>Legacy</key>
        <string>PBR</string>
        <key>Secure</key>
        <false/>
        <key>Timeout</key>
        <integer>10</integer>
        <key>XMPDetection</key>
        <string>Yes</string>
    </dict>
    <key>CPU</key>
    <dict>
        <key>UseARTFrequency</key>
        <false/>
    </dict>
    <key>Devices</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Audio</key>
        <dict>
            <key>Inject</key>
            <string>2</string>
        </dict>
        <key>FakeID</key>
        <dict>
            <key>ATI</key>
            <string>0x0</string>
            <key>IMEI</key>
            <string>0x0</string>
            <key>IntelGFX</key>
            <string>0x0</string>
            <key>LAN</key>
            <string>0x0</string>
            <key>NVidia</key>
            <string>0x0</string>
            <key>SATA</key>
            <string>0x0</string>
            <key>WIFI</key>
            <string>0x0</string>
            <key>XHCI</key>
            <string>0x0</string>
        </dict>
        <key>USB</key>
        <dict>
            <key>AddClockID</key>
            <true/>
            <key>FixOwnership</key>
            <true/>
            <key>Inject</key>
            <true/>
        </dict>
    </dict>
    <key>DisableDrivers</key>
    <array>
        <string>Nothing</string>
    </array>
    <key>GUI</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Language</key>
        <string>fr:0</string>
        <key>Mouse</key>
        <dict>
            <key>DoubleClick</key>
            <integer>500</integer>
            <key>Enabled</key>
            <true/>
            <key>Mirror</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Speed</key>
            <integer>8</integer>
        </dict>
        <key>Scan</key>
        <true/>
        <key>ScreenResolution</key>
        <string>2560x1440</string>
        <key>Theme</key>
        <string>maverickslogin</string>
    </dict>
    <key>Graphics</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Inject</key>
        <dict>
            <key>ATI</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Intel</key>
            <false/>
            <key>NVidia</key>
            <false/>
        </dict>
        <key>NvidiaSingle</key>
        <false/>
        <key>VideoPorts</key>
        <integer>6</integer>
        <key>ig-platform-id</key>
        <string>0x19120000</string>
    </dict>
    <key>KernelAndKextPatches</key>
    <dict>
        <key>AppleRTC</key>
        <true/>
        <key>AsusAICPUPM</key>
        <true/>
        <key>Debug</key>
        <false/>
        <key>DellSMBIOSPatch</key>
        <false/>
        <key>KernelCpu</key>
        <false/>
        <key>KernelHaswellE</key>
        <false/>
        <key>KernelLapic</key>
        <false/>
        <key>KernelPm</key>
        <true/>
        <key>KextsToPatch</key>
        <array>
            <dict>
                <key>Comment</key>
                <string>Skylake APIC fix, discovered by Pike R. Alpha</string>
                <key>Disabled</key>
                <false/>
                <key>Find</key>
                <data>
                wegQD7bw
                </data>
                <key>Name</key>
                <string>AppleAPIC</string>
                <key>Replace</key>
                <data>
                vhcAAACQ
                </data>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Comment</key>
                <string>NVIDIA Black Screen fix (A UTILISER EN CONNAISSANCE DE CAUSE) / OS X Sierra 10.12</string>
                <key>Disabled</key>
                <true/>
                <key>Find</key>
                <data>
                hcB0LEmLB0iNdaA=
                </data>
                <key>Name</key>
                <string>AppleGraphicsDevicePolicy</string>
                <key>Replace</key>
                <data>
                hcDrLEmLB0iNdaA=
                </data>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Comment</key>
                <string>USB port limit 15 to 24 / OS X Sierra 10.12 - GA_Z170MX_G5</string>
                <key>Disabled</key>
                <true/>
                <key>Find</key>
                <data>
                83BD74FFFFFF
                </data>
                <key>Name</key>
                <string>AppleUSBXHCIPCI</string>
                <key>Replace</key>
                <data>
                83BD74FFFFFF
                </data>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Comment</key>
                <string>SSD Trim Enabler Patch</string>
                <key>Disabled</key>
                <false/>
                <key>Find</key>
                <data>
                AEFQUExFIFNTRAA=
                </data>
                <key>Name</key>
                <string>IOAHCIBlockStorage</string>
                <key>Replace</key>
                <data>
                AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA=
                </data>
            </dict>
        </array>
    </dict>
    <key>RtVariables</key>
    <dict>
        <key>BooterConfig</key>
        <string>0x28</string>
        <key>CsrActiveConfig</key>
        <string>0x3</string>
    </dict>
    <key>SMBIOS</key>
    <dict>
        <key>BiosReleaseDate</key>
        <string>12/22/2016</string>
        <key>BiosVendor</key>
        <string>Apple Inc.</string>
        <key>BiosVersion</key>
        <string>IM171.88Z.0105.B15.1612221002</string>
        <key>Board-ID</key>
        <string>Mac-xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx</string>
        <key>BoardManufacturer</key>
        <string>Apple Inc.</string>
        <key>BoardSerialNumber</key>
        <string>XXXXXXXXXXXXYYYYY</string>
        <key>BoardType</key>
        <integer>10</integer>
        <key>ChassisAssetTag</key>
        <string>iMac-Aluminum</string>
        <key>ChassisManufacturer</key>
        <string>Apple Inc.</string>
        <key>ChassisType</key>
        <string>0x13</string>
        <key>Family</key>
        <string>iMac</string>
        <key>LocationInChassis</key>
        <string>Part Component</string>
        <key>Manufacturer</key>
        <string>Apple Inc.</string>
        <key>ProductName</key>
        <string>iMac17,1</string>
        <key>SerialNumber</key>
        <string>XXXXXXXXXXXX</string>
        <key>SmUUID</key>
        <string>xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxx</string>
        <key>Trust</key>
        <false/>
        <key>Version</key>
        <string>1.0</string>
    </dict>
    <key>SystemParameters</key>
    <dict>
        <key>InjectKexts</key>
        <string>Yes</string>
        <key>InjectSystemID</key>
        <true/>
        <key>NvidiaWeb</key>
        <true/>
    </dict>
</dict>
</plist>
```





*Pour les Kexts :*

Dans 10.12 j'ai :
- GA_Z170MX_G5_USB-Injector.kext (sur la base de celui de Legallou, ré-adapté spécifiquement pour ma CM et ma configuration)

Dans Other :
- FakeSMC.kext (FakeSMC-v6.21-311-g2958f55.1723 par RehabMan me semble)
- AtherosE2200.kext (AtherosE2200Ethernet-V2.2.1)
- AppleALC.kext (sans doute la dernière version)


*Pour les Drivers :
*






*Ce que j'ai "patché" :
*
- AGDPfix pour résoudre le problème d'écran noir au démarrage après installation des webDrivers Nvidia.
- CodecCommander.kext (une ancienne version, une des dernière ne fonctionnait pas...) avec kextBeast.app pour les problèmes de son à la sortie de veille.

Je n'ai utilisé aucun SSDT/DSDT (en même temps j'ai relu 50 fois des explications, j'ai jamais vraiment compris comment on s'en sert, ce que ça fait sur le système et surtout à quoi ça sert. Mais maintenant je pense que c'est juste des petits patchs que l'on peut mettre à notre guise, mais là dessus, je suis encore flou...un jour je comprendrai entièrement !)


*Les derniers problèmes à me faire face :*

- Ouverture de fenêtres transparentes sur iBook (j'ai vu que Barijaona proposait une solution sur son blog)
- J'ai l'image avec le HDMI/DP, mais le son ne fonctionne pas avec ces 2 connexions.

Configuration super stable, aucun soucis de redémarrage, d'extinction, de veille/réveil.
Je ne pense rien avoir oublié.


----------



## okhoshi (24 Février 2017)

@Wootacon ca m'intéresserait de savoir quelle version de CodecCommander tu utilise ? Tu parles également de patch que tu as appliquer dessus, tu parles de quels patchs ?

C'est quel chipset son sur la MX ?
Tu utilises quels ports pour l'audio ?

Merci


----------



## Wootacon (24 Février 2017)

@okhoshi Alors pour CodecCommander, j'ai utilisé le pré-compilé sur cette page (le tout premier lien du premier post).
Et voilà la source si ça peut te servir.
Je l'ai installé à l'aide de KextBeast parce qu'il doit aller dans S/L/E il me semble.
Je m'exprime mal en disant "patché" dans ce cas je crois.
PS.: Pense à faire une sauvegarde du fichier original avant 




okhoshi a dit:


> C'est quel chipset son sur la MX ?


Alors le Chipset son de la MX :
- Realtek® ALC1150 codec
Il me semble qu'il y est aussi sur la X non ?!



okhoshi a dit:


> Tu utilises quels ports pour l'audio ?


Pour l'audio j'utilise la prise jack de la CM à l'arrière. Mais le port jack sur le côté de ma tour fonctionne aussi très bien 
En HDMI je n'ai de son, je suis en train d'y regarder, et en DP par contre ça fonctionne mais...


			
				Polyzargone a dit:
			
		

> Non mais ça c'est normal . Le volume audio HDMI/DP n'est pas réglable sur macOS. Il faut le faire depuis le périphérique (si c'est possible).


Donc je vais en rester à tenter le HDMI rapidement au cas ou je veuille l'utiliser sur la TV (pas super important au final).


----------



## gradou (24 Février 2017)

Wootacon a dit:


> En HDMI je n'ai de son, je suis en train d'y regarder, et en DP par contre ça fonctionne mais...
> Donc je vais en rester à tenter le HDMI rapidement au cas ou je veuille l'utiliser sur la TV (pas super important au final).




As tu essayé ça (à mettre dans ACPI Patched) :
https://github.com/cnrd/GA-Z170X-UD3-OSX/blob/master/Clover Files-10.12/ACPI/patched/SSDT-HDMI-NVIDIA-PEG0.aml


----------



## Wootacon (24 Février 2017)

gradou a dit:


> As tu essayé ça (à mettre dans ACPI Patched) :
> https://github.com/cnrd/GA-Z170X-UD3-OSX/blob/master/Clover Files-10.12/ACPI/patched/SSDT-HDMI-NVIDIA-PEG0.aml


MOUARFFF !! =) 
C'est simple et ça marche nickel ! 
Bon ben plus qu'à régler le problème iBook si ça me dis (avec le petit guide de Barijaona) et je pense que mon hack est terminé ! je ne vois pas trop ce que je pourrai régler d'autres, tout fonctionne et à merveille =D


----------



## vmichael (25 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tous !

A ce jour, je pense pouvoir dire que tout fonctionne parfaitement, plus aucun problème de veille après la suppression du fichier GA_Z170X_G5_Injector.kext.

J'ai résolu le problème du réveille de ma souris en la changeant par une autre (pourtant le même modèle).
J'ai également fait le ménage dans clover configurator en supprimant les Kexts non activés et décoché un maximum de case dans la configuration. Exemple, dans Acpi je n'ai plus rien de coché, même le FixShutdown !
Dans le Boot,  rien de coché avec le réglage Darkwake (sans paramètre).

Le son via l'HDMI fonctionne et les trois sorties jack me posent aucun problème,1 sur la tour et 2 sur la carte mère.

*Dans Other :*
- FakeSMC.kext en 6.24-316-g197d663.1737
- AtherosE2200.kext (AtherosE2200Ethernet-V2.2.1)
- IntelMausiEthernet.kext (2.2.0)
- AppleALC.kext (1.0.19)

*Pour l'utilisation de HWMonitor*
-FakeSMC_ACPISensors.kext
-FakeSMC_CPUSensors.kext
-FakeSMC_GPUSensors.kext
-FakeSMC_LPCSensors.kext

*Dans drivers64UEFI j'ai ajouté*
-EmuVariableUefi-64.efi


----------



## Barijaona (25 Février 2017)

V


----------



## cosmoscosmos (18 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,
c'est un tout petit peu HS mais quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à faire fonctionner avec la vitesse ad-hoc et sans erreur les ports USB 3.1 (A ou C) avec cette carte-mère ?
Merci déjà


----------



## cosmoscosmos (25 Juin 2017)

En parcourant ce sujet, j'ai décidé moi aussi de faire la mise à jour BIOS vers la F21.
Avec succès (plus de boot entries fantômes)
Je n'ai pas du enlever le kext d'injection USB (GA_Z170X_G5_Injector.kext).
Juste ajouté le EmuVariableUefi-64.efi + darkwave (sans paramètre) comme indiqué ci-dessus.


----------



## Barijaona (28 Juillet 2017)

J'ai enfin pu passer en BIOS F20. Le secret était de n'installer qu'une seule barrette de mémoire dans un premier temps, puis de restreindre via le BIOS la fréquence mémoire au démarrage à 2133 MHz, avant d'installer la deuxième barrette.
Après lancement du BIOS, Clover récupère les fréquences optimales via les profils XMP. Donc aucun impact négatif sur les performances.

Je suis parti récemment en vacances. Pendant 14 jours, ma machine est restée en veille (hibernation, avec dark wake activé), et elle s'est réveillée sans souci au retour. En regardant les logs, j'ai pu voir qu'elle était sortie de veille toutes les deux heures pendant un peu plus de trois jours, puis s'était éteinte. Et elle s'est donc ranimée sans problème lorsque je l'ai rallumée à mon retour.

Je peux donc dire que j'ai trouvé une martingale pour une configuration parfaitement stable ! Les points clés me semblent :
1/ désactiver dans le BIOS la carte graphique Intel (IGPU)
2/ contourner les bugs de OsxAptioFix2Drv qui perturbent notamment la NVRAM : zapper la NVRAM (`sudo nvram -c`), supprimer tous les fichiers NVRAM.plist de toutes les partitions et redémarrer
3/ après le redémarrage, forcer le démarrage de Métal : lancer iBooks, ouvrir un livre (l'affichage sera vraiment bizarre !), promener la fenêtre, quitter iBooks, le relancer, etc... jusqu'à ce qu'il n'y ait plus aucune anomalie graphique dans iBooks, y compris dans l'affichage de la Pomme dans la barre des menus. 









Après toutes ces manips, le hack semble parfaitement stable, il peut entrer en hibernation et en ressortir à volonté sans problème.

Comme par hasard, tous ces points semblent présenter des points communs avec des problèmes initiaux d'installation de macOS High Sierra sur les hackintosh (NVRAM, cartes graphiques…). 

A noter que j'ai activé dans le BIOS l'ErP qui provoque une hibernation plus complète. Si l'on veut garder des fonctions comme Wake On Lan ou la sortie de veille via le clavier, il suffit sans doute de le désactiver.

La configuration du BIOS est visible ici ; le dossier Clover complet (à l'exception des numéros de série) est là


----------



## cosmoscosmos (30 Juillet 2017)

Intéressant. Cependant, avec une config quasi identique, je ne suis jamais parvenu à faire fonctionner iBooks avec Lilu+Shiki sans avoir une fenêtre transparente. Par ailleurs, si j'ajoute le patch GFX0 to IGPU, je perds toute accélération Intel Graphics dans MacX Video Converter par ex:
sans la ligne GFX0 to IGPU / avec...




Autre question d'un curieux: qu'apportent les kexts suivants ?:
- GeforceSensor.kext (ici j'ai FakeSMC_GPUSensors.kext)
- MaxwellVP4VDAEnabler.kext
- ITEIT87x.kext
- IntelCPUMonitor.kext
Merci.


----------



## Barijaona (31 Juillet 2017)

cosmoscosmos a dit:


> Intéressant. Cependant, avec une config quasi identique, je ne suis jamais parvenu à faire fonctionner iBooks avec Lilu+Shiki sans avoir une fenêtre transparente. Par ailleurs, si j'ajoute le patch GFX0 to IGPU, je perds toute accélération Intel Graphics dans MacX Video Converter par ex:
> sans la ligne GFX0 to IGPU / avec...
> Voir la pièce jointe 115356
> Voir la pièce jointe 115357
> ...



Effectivement, l'accélération vidéo Intel est le challenge suivant pour moi  Echanges en cours avec le concepteur de Shiki.

Le patch GFX0 to IGPU et MaxwellVP4VDAEnable.kext (version modifiée de ce qui circule ailleurs sous le nom de iMac.kext) avaient été rajoutés pour pouvoir lire les vidéos protégées par le DRM d'iTunes. Ils ne semblent plus indispensables, donc je suis en train de faire des tests sur ce sujet…

Nous n'utilisons pas la même version de FakeSMC. Tu dois utiliser la version modifiée par Netkas, j'utilise celle maintenue par Slice (numérotée 3.4). Pour notre carte mère, IntelCPUMonitor fournit les mêmes fonctions que CPUSensors, GeforceSensor les mêmes fonctions que GPUSensors et ITEIT87 les mêmes fonctions qu'AppleLPC…


----------



## Barijaona (31 Juillet 2017)

cosmoscosmos a dit:


> avec une config quasi identique, je ne suis jamais parvenu à faire fonctionner iBooks avec Lilu+Shiki sans avoir une fenêtre transparente. Par ailleurs, si j'ajoute le patch GFX0 to IGPU, je perds toute accélération Intel Graphics dans MacX Video Converter


Es-tu toujours en 10.12.5 comme l'indique ta signature ?


----------



## cosmoscosmos (31 Juillet 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Es-tu toujours en 10.12.5 comme l'indique ta signature ?


Non, 10.12.6. et Clover r114 Corrigé. Merci pour les explications + haut.


----------



## Wootacon (26 Août 2017)

Salut,
Je sais pas si quelqu'un a déjà eu le problème, mais après la sortie de veille de mon hack, il arrive fréquemment en ce moment que j'ai une période de lag total pendant 10 à 30 secondes (voir plus...) où je dois juste attendre que le système se raguaillardise tout seul pour être tranquille. 

Si quelqu'un à la solution ou une idée...


----------



## g4fa (3 Septembre 2017)

Wootacon a dit:


> Salut,
> Je sais pas si quelqu'un a déjà eu le problème, mais après la sortie de veille de mon hack, il arrive fréquemment en ce moment que j'ai une période de lag total pendant 10 à 30 secondes (voir plus...) où je dois juste attendre que le système se raguaillardise tout seul pour être tranquille.
> 
> Si quelqu'un à la solution ou une idée...



Salut,

Meme problème que toi. J'ai l'impression que ce lag apparait quand le mac n'est pas dans une veille profonde


----------



## nicolasf (11 Septembre 2017)

Ah oui, j'ai aussi ce problème en fait, même après avoir simplement affiché l'économiseur d'écran. Ce n'est pas suffisamment gênant pour que j'essaie de le régler, mais j'ai bien un bug comme ça.


----------



## gradou (11 Septembre 2017)

Wootacon a dit:


> Salut,
> Je sais pas si quelqu'un a déjà eu le problème, mais après la sortie de veille de mon hack, il arrive fréquemment en ce moment que j'ai une période de lag total pendant 10 à 30 secondes (voir plus...) où je dois juste attendre que le système se raguaillardise tout seul pour être tranquille.
> 
> Si quelqu'un à la solution ou une idée...



Oui, cela m'arrive parfois, je m'en sors en cliquant sur la souris (jusqu'à 2, 3 fois si besoin...) et ça le réveille plus vite !!


----------

